# Stunning Pictures of Durham Cathedral, the best cathedral in the World



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 21, 2013)

My modestly titled thread belies my love of Durham Cathedral.  A mighty, wonderful, and just lovely cathedral in a stunning setting.  So this thread is all about stunning and interesting pictures of this marvellous Norman cathedral, and the city of Durham.  So more the merrier. 

No competitive 'my cathedral is better than yours' please - this is just to celebrate Durham Cathedral and city of Durham. 

A lovely winter view from the River Wear.







A very summery picture from the same location.






An old photo (I don't know the date).






Interiors.  It is magnificently simple in decoration, and its size and brute strength have a beauty painted cathedrals can't really match.






One of the mighty columns.






The cloisters.






And the location is perfect, sitting on top of the nearly-island in the meander of the River Wear.






The lights on this picture make it look fabulous.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 21, 2013)

One of mine


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 22, 2013)

They need to take all the seats out like they've done with York Minster, makes the space seem that much more overwhelming.


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 22, 2013)

You won't find a better Cathedral in Durham.


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 22, 2013)

Always wanted to go to Durham- especially for the lights thing- also meant to be the most haunted city in UK
Sadly mixed up Derby with Durham and went to Derby instead


----------



## wiskey (Nov 22, 2013)

As cathedrals in Durham go I think this one is definitely the best!

(I've never been to Durham so it might have a better cathedral after all)


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2013)

i dunno, i prefer the cathedral at monreale in sicily

a better decorated interior


----------



## RedDragon (Nov 22, 2013)

whenever I've been to the miners gala, I'd always end up in the Cathedral listening to the likes of Tony Benn pontificating.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Nov 22, 2013)

Right I have to have at go at the New Labour democratic poll


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 22, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i dunno, i prefer the cathedral at monreale in sicily
> 
> a better decorated interior



I can't tell if that's a painintg, an overly processed HDR photo, or it actually looks like that 

T'is nice, either way.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I can't tell if that's a painintg, an overly processed HDR photo, or it actually looks like that
> 
> T'is nice, either way.


it looks to me like a drawing. but much of the interior of monreale is mosaics formed of gold and semi-precious and precious stones.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 22, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i dunno, i prefer the cathedral at monreale in sicily
> 
> a better decorated interior



Maybe it is better decorated, but this thread is about Durham and its cathedral, not Sicily.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 22, 2013)

19sixtysix said:


> Right I have to have at go at the New Labour democratic poll



Its the North East, so what do you expect? 

Voting cards at elections are just like that, with 'Labour' and 'Labour' as the options.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## Shirl (Nov 23, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i dunno, i prefer the cathedral at monreale in sicily
> 
> a better decorated interior


I love that but then I'm a sucker some saints and a lot of gold. I like cathedrals to be a bit ott


----------



## kebabking (Nov 25, 2013)

we popped into Durham on the way home from Edinburgh (don't ask..) last month, i'd been before donkies years ago, but it was utterly stunning - it has leapt to the top of the 'places to go for a weekend _sans_ children' list. the indoor market is truly excellent aswell - can't recomend the whole city enough.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 25, 2013)

all very pretty, but full of braying cunts if you time it wrong- the city, not the cathedral


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 25, 2013)

not-bono-ever said:


> all very pretty, but *full of braying cunts if you time it wrong*- the city, not the cathedral


Term time?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 25, 2013)

Shirl said:


> I love that but then I'm a sucker some saints and a lot of gold. I like cathedrals to be a bit ott


I remember the school trips there during term time - always tons of kids milling about although we weren't braying or cunts. 

I made the big mistake of going to the Natural History Museum when I had a spare few hours after a work trip to London a few years back. Didn't realise it was half-term. Fucking hell - it was like a high pitched shrieking competition. Had to fight my way out to regain my sanity.


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 25, 2013)

If you think Durham is nice check out the Sherburn Road Estate, on every street corner there is a huge pole with a CCTV camera in a cage at the top, it kind of feels like Belfast.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 25, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> If you think Durham is nice check out the Sherburn Road Estate, on every street corner there is a huge pole with a CCTV camera in a cage at the top, it kind of feels like Belfast.


To be fair it'd be difficult to find a British city without areas like that.


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 25, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> To be fair it'd be difficult to find a British city without areas like that.



Well I have been to pretty much every British city (bar Manchester ) and never seen anything like it. I kept having to check that I was on a housing estate and not some sprawling prison camp.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 25, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Well I have been to pretty much every British city (bar Manchester ) and never seen anything like it. I kept having to check that I was on a housing estate and not some sprawling prison camp.


County Durham has a lot of wrong 'uns who need watching - just look at me!


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 25, 2013)

I know I lived there for three years before fleeing back down south last year.

Will dig out my cathedral pics I suppose


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 25, 2013)

Since I love snow, I was lucky that the three years I lived in Durham encompassed the two most severe winters in living memory. Anyway I took more pictures of that cathedral than I can count.









Yes the river froze!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 25, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> County Durham has a lot of wrong 'uns who need watching - just look at me!


A lot of the old pit towns/villages round there have a bit of a Royston Vasey feel to them


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 25, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> I know I lived there for three years before fleeing back down south last year.
> 
> Will dig out my cathedral pics I suppose



I suspect that you really mean 'beaten out of town' rather than fleeing!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 25, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> A lot of the old pit towns/villages round there have a bit of a Royston Vasey feel to them



Same everywhere really, but County Durham has more than its fair share of old mining communities I suppose.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 25, 2013)

bi0boy said:


>



That's a lovely picture - you could put it on an xmas card.


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 25, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That's a lovely picture - you could put it on an xmas card.



I totally would if I sent the things


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 25, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> I totally would if I sent the things



Licence it to the card manufacturers - you could make some easy money.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 1, 2013)

I took this one a few years ago from a passing train.  I was reminded about it on Friday morning when I passed on the way to London (it was quarter to 7, so a bit darker than this though )


----------

